# Mate



## Khim (Jul 16, 2008)

Who here has a mate (BF or GF doesnt matter)


----------



## Jarz (Jul 16, 2008)

Dont have and dont expect anything soon


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm looking... no luck so far, but I have high standards. ^.^


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes I do o.o


----------



## Monarq (Jul 16, 2008)

not me...


----------



## Snowden (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope, and I'm not expecting one either. >_>


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 16, 2008)

... Oh well I'm doing okay ether way. ^.^


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 16, 2008)

Significant other who happens to be furry?
Yes.

Mate?
No.

I don't think I could ever refer to him as my "mate". I mean, we are human, right?
...right?


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jul 16, 2008)

I has one. ^_^


----------



## Takun (Jul 16, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Significant other who happens to be furry?
> Yes.
> 
> Mate?
> ...



NO.  I'm a lion. >:3 >:3 >:3 >:3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 16, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> NO.  I'm a lion. >:3 >:3 >:3 >:3



Let me guess, you only pretend to be hooman when people are watching


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Significant other who happens to be furry?
> Yes.
> 
> Mate?
> ...



Here, here.


----------



## Monak (Jul 16, 2008)

I has a mate , shes so cute. ME LOVES HER!


----------



## Aden (Jul 16, 2008)

Yar.



nameless_ermine said:


> Significant other who happens to be furry?
> Yes.
> 
> Mate?
> ...



Suprised it took as long as 8 posts for something like this. Debate somewhere else.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, I do have a mate, and yes he is a fur. We're both kittehs.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 16, 2008)

I prefer to have many lovers. :3


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been dating my boyfriend (I don't refer to him as a "mate") for 5 and a half years. It'll be 6 in December. :3


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 16, 2008)

Been looking for one for years, doubt it'll happen anytime soon...

Oh well, you know what they say, _Hope is the first step on the road to disappointment!_


----------



## Auros (Jul 16, 2008)

No, and I'm not happy about it. I am very picky and want to fall in love with someone I meet in person, though I know that I will need a third person's help to do so.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking for a mate.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 16, 2008)

nope, and I'm done looking... too many lied to me about being gay... 3 weeks after dating, I find them either making out with a girl, or find lesbians/girls on my computer -.-'''


----------



## Backdraftwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking currently....


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Single and happy


----------



## LainMokoto (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a fiance so yes, I do have a mate.


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't have one, I'm just gonna let it happen


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 16, 2008)

single... might look... dont care either way....


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> nope, and I'm done looking... too many lied to me about being gay... 3 weeks after dating, I find them either making out with a girl, or find lesbians/girls on my computer -.-'''



It really sucks that they'd make out with someone else while they're dating you, and download porn on your computer :\ . Odd question, this is curiosity I don't want to come off like a creeper but your statement made me wonder. Do you only want to date an exclusively gay person, not bi-sexual, if so why?


----------



## Lukar (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, I've got a girlfriend. ^^ And I hope to stay with her for as long as possible, lol. She's funny, sweet, kind... You know how it goes. xD She's also blond and kinda short, but I don't really give a damn about that.


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope, single!
Looking? I believe so!

But I'm also taking Glennjam's route and letting it happen!


----------



## Koomie (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm looking...*sigh* but all the furries i've met are either Gay, Taken, or too old (no offence, i don't wanna get anyone in trouble is all) 

I'm 17, Female and...never even been kissed.. T^T


----------



## Lukar (Jul 17, 2008)

Koomie said:


> I'm 17, Female and...never even been kissed.. T^T



I've been kissed once... by a girl I sort-of liked. It was when she was moving to some other state, and it was right before she left. I was, like, eight, I think...

I can't remember her name. x.x I think it was Cassie, or something like that...


----------



## Koomie (Jul 17, 2008)

Lukar said:


> I've been kissed once... by a girl I sort-of liked. It was when she was moving to some other state, and it was right before she left. I was, like, eight, I think...
> 
> I can't remember her name. x.x I think it was Cassie, or something like that...


 
Good for you! ^_^ Seriously, i've never even been kissed by anyone outside of my family and always on the cheeks or forehead...


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 17, 2008)

Koomie said:


> I'm looking...*sigh* but all the furries i've met are either Gay, Taken, or too old (no offence, i don't wanna get anyone in trouble is all)
> 
> I'm 17, Female and...never even been kissed.. T^T



Don't feel bad. I'm 17 too (will me 18 come September ) and the first time I was ever kissed was last year. I found things got a lot easier after some "firsts" happened so I could relax. I guess once I lost a bit of my shy-ness I became more attractive or something. Go figure.

As to the question. I am actually single and while not desperately seeking, I am open to whatever happens.


----------



## Koomie (Jul 17, 2008)

Zigfried said:


> Don't feel bad. I'm 17 too (will me 18 come September ) and the first time I was ever kissed was last year. I found things got a lot easier after some "firsts" happened so I could relax. I guess once I lost a bit of my shy-ness I became more attractive or something. Go figure.
> 
> As to the question. I am actually single and while not desperately seeking, I am open to whatever happens.


 
really? That's a first! (i'll be 18 in Dec) I feel the same, I'm open to life, but sometimes it's...well Frustrating! I've had 5-6 Bf's in the past, and...nothing....I was just about to give up completely and call myself a Closet Lesbian.. ^^;; Though i'm still not sure...


----------



## Aden (Jul 17, 2008)

Koomie said:


> I'm 17, Female and...never even been kissed.. T^T



It's okay. I'd never been kissed until I met my first, only, and current boyfriend, and that was when I was 19.

I hadn't been looking all that time, and just sort of let it happen. You can't force anything to happen, because if you do, chances are that it won't last that long anyways and you'll feel worse than when you started. I gladly delayed my gratification and it's paid off wonderfully.


----------



## Diego117 (Jul 17, 2008)

Koomie said:


> I'm looking...*sigh* but all the furries i've met are either Gay, Taken, or too old (no offence, i don't wanna get anyone in trouble is all)
> 
> I'm 17, Female and...never even been kissed.. T^T



Well, I'm 18 and never been kissed. Heck never had a girlfriend. I'm not really looking right now (about to start college, probably won't have time) but one will probably hit me when I'm least expecting.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 17, 2008)

I had sex with a furry once. We weren't really mates though, and frankly I think the term is a little awkward myself. Like "Life partner" or "significant other", it just doesn't come off the tongue in a graceful way.


----------



## Merp (Jul 17, 2008)

I do!  

tackles dingo boy*


----------



## Teriath (Jul 17, 2008)

single for now. Lotsa draggies visiting/moving to my area soon that want to move in with me so we'll see how that goes ;3


----------



## Nargle (Jul 17, 2008)

I've got a boyfriend, but neither of us are really furries, so I wouldn't call him my mate. Plus, when I think mate, I think of long-term friends with benefits. Doesn't sound like very much love going on there =\

We've been together for two happy years, and hopefully plenty more to come =3


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 17, 2008)

Being a dragon, the word mate has deep meaning to me.  *shrugs* But this is a no-debate thread, so I'll be good. ^__^

No mate as of yet. Am looking, have a nice dragon boy interested in me, but he's not ready for a relationship yet, so I'm being a well-behaved patient dragoness. I'm not going to club him and haul him off to my cave. ^__^


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 17, 2008)

Awww, it's okay to have not yet kissed.  The difference between you guys and others is that you know far more of what you want in a mate/partner.  If that means waiting to find one that might be a better fit, than that's well worth it.  Besides, you tend to appreciate the emotional relevance of a mate a lot more so as you get older anyway.

This is the age of communication - a world where you can meet people and reach out like never before in human history.  Though there are definitely some downsides to that, there are mostly upsides, and because of that, your chances of finding the right someone are good.  Heh, there's also no rush - it's not a race.


----------



## SachiCoon (Jul 17, 2008)

I have one! Been mated for 5 years now, and happily so :3


----------



## SachiCoon (Jul 17, 2008)

Koomie said:


> I'm looking...*sigh* but all the furries i've met are either Gay, Taken, or too old (no offence, i don't wanna get anyone in trouble is all)
> 
> I'm 17, Female and...never even been kissed.. T^T



My first kiss was when I was 17, and my virginity was lost when I turned 18. But there are people who go well into their 20's before they ever get kissed, so there is nothing to be worried about. It will happen eventually, probably when you least expect it. Just be patient :3


----------



## Thohi Torok (Jul 17, 2008)

There's no "I had, but I lost her.." :cry:


----------



## Project_X (Jul 17, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> Being a dragon, the word mate has deep meaning to me.  *shrugs* But this is a no-debate thread, so I'll be good. ^__^
> 
> No mate as of yet. Am looking, have a nice dragon boy interested in me, but he's not ready for a relationship yet, so I'm being a well-behaved patient dragoness. I'm not going to club him and haul him off to my cave. ^__^



You'd probably club me and haul me off a cliff. XD


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 17, 2008)

No I don't, I have no need for one currently.
I have alot of work to do at school next year and Ihave no intentions wasting my time on one.

Besides I don't think I'll find that special someone whoever he might be.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 17, 2008)

...


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 17, 2008)

Koomie said:


> I'm 17, Female and...never even been kissed.. T^T



I wouldn't worry about it, better the right person later then the wrong person now. The whole thing is pretty anticlimactic anyway.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 17, 2008)

Nope.

And frankly, I really couldn't care less. I have too many things in my life going on right now for me to worry about crap like that...


----------



## Aurali (Jul 17, 2008)

I love my gryphon.


----------



## Kosmikophobia (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a boyfriend...  He would bop me over the head if I referred to him as my mate, or me as his.


----------



## robotechtiger (Jul 17, 2008)

RL - Yes

RP/Fandom - Had one, ended badly (EW DRAMA!  EEEK!)  Have stayed aloof ever since.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 17, 2008)

yes i have a furry  husband... and technically  he is my mate for that  reason


----------



## vappykid5 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm not taken yet, but I'm still looking.


----------



## Tundru (Jul 17, 2008)

Koomie said:


> I'm 17, Female and...never even been kissed.. T^T



Don't feel bad, I'm 19 and I've never been kissed either. I've also never had a girlfriend, though I'm looking.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 17, 2008)

searching for a while but no luck. won't have anyone for a while probably but I won't give up that easy.


----------



## Koomie (Jul 17, 2008)

Wolfguy said:


> Don't feel bad, I'm 19 and I've never been kissed either. I've also never had a girlfriend, though I'm looking.


 
Sometimes it's better to wait...i did for a while.....Now i'm just sick of it all...Sometimes you just feel....Left outta the loop, right? 

But from down here in the Southernmost states region, nobodies missin much but BS....

Be glad you havn't delt with a Gf...I've only delt with Bf's personally, but i know how women are.. (Am one) lol

Thankies though, i hope you find who you're lookin for soon!


----------



## NiChan (Jul 18, 2008)

Nah, not me. I'm kind of taking my time with that due to bad experiences with other relationships where the guy was a complete jerk. Lol.


----------



## Ataris (Jul 19, 2008)

I've dealt with all of my relationships going to crap, so I'm sticking with letting things happen for themselves and hoping for the best, I suppose.


----------



## Thorfax Goldwings (Jul 19, 2008)

I am looking for a mate. I haven't been lucky, and I don't expect to find a mate anytime soon.


----------



## YurouYuki (Jul 19, 2008)

I am engaged with a wonderful man, but he is not apart of the furry fandom. I dealt with years of loser guys before I found my current significant other.


----------



## ciaron (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm being defiant against my sexuality and waiting to go straight, in other words, no mate, and might not have one for a while.


----------



## XoPp (Jul 19, 2008)

no. never had. never will.
im not looking for one. never have been. never will.

not like i dont want one but.....


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 19, 2008)

Koomie said:


> I'm looking...*sigh* but all the furries i've met are either Gay, Taken, or too old (no offence, i don't wanna get anyone in trouble is all)
> 
> I'm 17, Female and...never even been kissed.. T^T



I CAN REMEDY THIS SITUATION


----------



## Makki_Wolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Don't have one. Would like one. But know I wont have one. But I'm perfectly A-Okie Dokie with that!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2008)

gf... a loner like me...
a furry gf... I dont think she is, even if she is an animal activist.
She has begun to get on my nerves recently... So I dunno.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 19, 2008)

Mmmm... Nope. No 'mate's for me. Not even gfs or bfs. Not really looking either. Not just yet... I've got some things to finish before I can really relax and take on a relationship.


----------



## Strick-Nine (Jul 19, 2008)

Use to have one but it just went downhill and didn't work at all.

I'm not looking for anyone, though, it could be fun to be in actual love, but being single is a lot more fun, less complications and a lot less being blamed for everything under the sun.


----------



## Sequester (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a mate. He's a quirky little arctic fox who, despite considering himself a furry, believes the fandom is a bunch of freaks and avoids them as much as possible. I love him though X3


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 19, 2008)

Koomie said:


> Be glad you havn't delt with a Gf... but i know how women are..



The reason I'm not bi or a lesbian...women are ridiculous


----------



## LunaT (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a girlfriend who's not really a furry but she'll play around and pretend she has a fox form when she's trying to be extra cute.

;p I beg to differ on the women are ridiculous statement!


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, he lives with me <3


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 20, 2008)

I guess I'm representing the singles here.

I should try getting off my ass and trying to meet people in NM >_>


----------



## Arc (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't have a boyfriend yet...but need one...badly.

I guess, I should just go outside and look for one, instead of wasting my life in front of my computer.


----------



## Veedway (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm looking for one.
Come out, come out wherever you are.
You showed that you are good in hiding


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 20, 2008)

It hard to find MR Right here due to l have no idea where to find one and yes l have looked everywhere l could think of.


----------



## Wolfganghm (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't have one, but I'll look for one when I am older.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, pretty even numbers across the board. I have.


----------



## IzzyRedPanda (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes :3

But I'd call him a BF instead


----------



## Telnac (Jul 20, 2008)

Nope, and not really looking for one.


----------



## Lost (Jul 20, 2008)

Nope im free and im always keeping an eye out for a mate but im too busy with college to be actively looking for one.  Plus local furs are nuts and the cool ones live more then three states away


----------



## ShadowLion (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a mate but the sad part is she lives on the other side of the world.....


----------



## Nargle (Jul 20, 2008)

I think people should stop looking for love and just relax and wait for it to come to you! You can't find true love, it's something that will only come on its own! =3

But you still gotta expose yourself enough so that you're not HIDING from it! =D Or else you may end up having to settle for that spider on the basement wall above you computer XD


----------



## chamo (Jul 20, 2008)

Negative


----------



## Lost (Jul 20, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I think people should stop looking for love and just relax and wait for it to come to you! You can't find true love, it's something that will only come on its own! =3
> 
> But you still gotta expose yourself enough so that you're not HIDING from it! =D Or else you may end up having to settle for that spider on the basement wall above you computer XD



Agreed! A friend told me once that ill find true love because I have the patients for it.

I don't want to be like a my good friend who goes that has gone through 3 "major" relationships its so sad.


----------



## ShadowLion (Jul 20, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I think people should stop looking for love and just relax and wait for it to come to you! You can't find true love, it's something that will only come on its own! =3
> 
> But you still gotta expose yourself enough so that you're not HIDING from it! =D Or else you may end up having to settle for that spider on the basement wall above you computer XD


 
Thats what happened to me


----------



## minihorse (Jul 20, 2008)

i dont have one but im looking =3


----------



## Nargle (Jul 20, 2008)

Shadowlion- Same here! He just kind of popped out of nowhere when I was least expecting him n.n I was chasing after this girl who broke my heart, but after I finally got over her, I realized how awesome he is! =D

Lost- Yep, patience is key. I honestly don't believe anyone can find someone to spend their life with until they make their own life as whole as possible. All those people pining about the fact that they've got an empty hole in their heart are just sabotaging themselves... They'll just fill it with temporary stuffing, which usually ends in tragedy..


----------



## Lost (Jul 20, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Lost- Yep, patience is key. I honestly don't believe anyone can find someone to spend their life with until they make their own life as whole as possible. All those people pining about the fact that they've got an empty hole in their heart are just sabotaging themselves... They'll just fill it with temporary stuffing, which usually ends in tragedy..



You are totally right my friend he is a GRADE A example of what are u saying here man.  Those people have a tendency to be in denial about the whole ordeal and jump on the next cute person that shows a little interest and hope for the moon.  

Quality over Quantity!


----------



## Intruder (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm so ronery...


----------



## Witchy-Wolf (Jul 20, 2008)

No- but looking. Me and my friend are really close and if we are single when we go to college we'll be bf/bf or mates since we're wolves and furries. We are waiting, but we want to see all the other wish in the see so that's why i have my current bf


----------



## Sevask (Jul 21, 2008)

nope dont have a mate.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 21, 2008)

No, but I am openly looking for one.


----------



## Korovin (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't like the term mate.. but I'm looking for a boyfriend =(  Furry or not.


----------



## Pikachuninetails (Jul 21, 2008)

currently looking for one..but i'm not holding my breath...i don't refer to anyone as my mate untill after marrage=^.^=


----------



## Bambi (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking, never found yet, but who knows ^.-


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 21, 2008)

I do not have one and am not actively looking, if it happens it happens :3 , no point in rushing myself. Though I think my partner will only be considered a "mate" after marriage XD .


----------



## cyyle (Jul 21, 2008)

.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 21, 2008)

Recently got one, it would seem... :3


----------



## horndawg (Jul 22, 2008)

I'M IN LOVE AND HAVE NO ONE TO TELL. WE'VE BEEN FRIENDS SINCE GRADE SCHOOL.

I am a sad fuck. Why, I.Q.? Why must you make me "consider" things and "think" about shit and double my chances of being a 40-year-old virgin? And why do I have to be a fucking furry, on top of it all?

My god is a silly god to whom I scowl at.


----------



## xiath (Jul 22, 2008)

i don't have one but am keeping a sharp lookout for one though.


----------



## Merriss (Jul 22, 2008)

[/removed]


----------



## Jack (Jul 22, 2008)

no I don't. I would haft to find someone with a kind heart, which just so happens to be quite rare these days (especially among us teenagers.) so no never had a girlfriend. but I have a few Friends who are girls, so at least I kinda know a little about what makes them tick. 

what is hard though is that they are all super different.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Jack said:


> no I don't. I would haft to find someone with a kind heart, which just so happens to be quite rare these days (especially among us teenagers.) so no never had a girlfriend. but I have a few Friends who are girls, so at least I kinda know a little about what makes them tick.
> 
> what is hard though is that they are all super different.


 
Females are hard to figure out, I know.


----------



## StitchMeUp (Jul 22, 2008)

neither fursona has a mate *I have a male and female.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 22, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Females are hard to figure out, I know.



Rawr. No we aren't^^ just gotta practice and you'll find plently


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 22, 2008)

Eli said:


> Rawr. No we aren't^^ just gotta practice and you'll find plently


Yeah, but we do have a lot of unexplained emotions. But other than that we're ok. ^.^


----------



## Aurali (Jul 22, 2008)

Hormonal.. they are hormonal. 
And predictable. :3


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think there is much point trying to start a long term relationship when you are in highschool. I'm not trying to, and I am certainly not gonna let anyone besides myself choose where (or if) I'm going to college.

Relationships in highschool are useless.


----------



## D_Claw (Jul 22, 2008)

don`t have one and I not looking for one, maybe in the future.


----------



## SuperKitsune13 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have one and i'm very happy being with him ^-^ ~<3


----------



## Nargle (Jul 23, 2008)

Aside from the occasional unexplained depression or anxiety, I'm a pretty easy to figure out female =D

I know what I like and don't like, and if you're getting on my nerves I'm not going to make you run an obstacle course and decipher a complicated puzzle to figure it out. I'll just tell you!

I think I've got a mind closer to a guy's. I do sometimes have a hard time figuring people out if they hide their emotions and expect me to read their minds. So if I want someone to know how I'm feeling, I tell them! Usually if I'm suppressing my emotions it's not because I want to play 20 Questions with you, it's because those emotions are SECRET! =D


----------



## Azure (Jul 23, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Aside from the occasional unexplained depression or anxiety, I'm a pretty easy to figure out female =D


WAT?  Paradox.  Those are exactly the things we don't know.  Not that I'd know jack about women, being rather ghey.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 23, 2008)

Azure- I never show my anxiety and depression to anybody. Those are the hidden emotions I talked about in the rest of my post.

And I was under the impression that guys couldn't figure out if girls liked them and or were upset with them. For instance- Finding out you did something bad two weeks ago in a completely unrelated argument, and that that's why your girlfriend has been glaring at you lately without saying anything.


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 7, 2008)

those polls are oddly even


----------

